# Why can't some freakin privates do this?



## rangerpsych (Sep 4, 2007)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVlRdYbD07A"]YouTube - 11yo field stripping AR15[/ame]

She's 11, btw. 

A glimpse of the future, if I ever spawn.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 4, 2007)

Maybe the A co privates can't; in B co we blind fold them and throw the pieces of a SAW, 240, M9 and M4 in a box


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 4, 2007)

please note that when I make such commentary, I refrain from Regimental Affiliation. Remember, I had the unfortunate experience of "big green" as well as USASOC...

Besides, M2, M4, M9, Mk19, M240, M249, and 870. Nya.

A GT minimum, and something to lose makes all the difference.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 4, 2007)

I know, I was fucking with ya ;)  If that was your kid, she would have the mk19 broken down on her bed lol


----------



## EATIII (Sep 4, 2007)

RP she was a no go, you call that a Function check?


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 4, 2007)

I doubt I will ever own any NFA weapons. SBR's, suppressed, and AOW's, yes... but auto really doesn't serve a purpose when suppressive fire can be accomplished just as well with a semi-auto... known suspected likely.

Hey, she at least knows some of the names for the parts. You're going "this black thing looks like it goes there, here's some spare parts, what's that supposed to do?"


----------



## EATIII (Sep 4, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> I doubt I will ever own any NFA weapons. SBR's, suppressed, and AOW's, yes... but auto really doesn't serve a purpose when suppressive fire can be accomplished just as well with a semi-auto... known suspected likely.
> 
> Hey, she at least knows some of the names for the parts. You're going "this black thing looks like it goes there, here's some spare parts, what's that supposed to do?"



Dude, Just mesen with ya. I agree 100 %


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 4, 2007)

:) I don't know her so she doesn't deserve the benifit of the doubt, but she might actually have done it right... safe, trigger pull, no hammer, fire, trigger pull, hammer drop.... was pretty quick though.

Who cares, at least she can manipulate the safety... plus, when do you trust a safety anyway?


----------



## frank b (Sep 4, 2007)

IMHO, it´s better this girl can handle a gun safe, than shoot herself or her little brother in the head as a result of a negligent discharge.

The responsibility for safe gun storage is still with her parents.


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2007)

She did well.

I was pissed when we were issued Steyr AUGs after having the M16A1s, the M16's are so bloody simple to strip.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 4, 2007)

I trust my finger pretty well.  wait, you mean that little switch thingy...  :)  lol


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 4, 2007)

on a side note.... I know plenty of SGTs that have trouble with this.  what was this, basic soldier skill number 3?  right behind the push-up and saying "yes drill sergeant"?


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah, but with you being in aviation, nothing suprises me LOL


----------



## Ravage (Sep 5, 2007)

I want an M4 too


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 5, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> yeah, but with you being in aviation, nothing suprises me LOL



AAAH, touche....  SO true  :)


----------



## Iraqvet2003 (Oct 19, 2009)

Why cant privates do it? Hell I have seen NCO's that cant do a proper field strip, clean, and function check of the M16/M4 rifle. I have also seen a E-5 safety on a zero range who didnt know the difference between the M3 and M4 rear sight versus the standard A2 rear sight. I was like really?! You have got to be kidding me, right?! He wasnt. Good GRIEF!


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't you mean the difference between an A2 Standard vs. A3 Flat-Top?

M-4's are a total kit/rifle configuration, right? Typically with an A3 Style Flat-Top receiver. Which will allow you to put the A3 Carry Handle on the Flat-Top? or any other attachment/optics/etc.

I am not dinging you just clarifying for my own edification. M-4's came out after I got out. Although I have 2 AR's both A3's that are flat-Tops. But these are all based upon the AR-15 which is different from the M16AX receivers. they resemble one another but are in fact different receivers, right!?!

I am sure JAB or RB will be along soon to set us straight.

Regardless, that is a shame that anyone who carry's a rifle in the military is not proficient with it in maintaining it or firing it!!! Their NCO's and Officers out to be tared and feathered if that is true!

I think know the military designation is different than the civilian and that is where it gets confusing to some. 

The military rifles are all  M16A1, M16A2/M16A3 and then the latest generation which is M16A4, right?


----------



## Iraqvet2003 (Oct 19, 2009)

08steeda, yes you are correct on the lower reciever being different. The M16A3/A4 upper really is no different than an AR 15 and the M4 upper again really isnt any different. Alot of people talk about certain AR makers be MIL Spec. However truth be known the only way to get true Mil Spec is to have class 3 FFL and order from either FNH or Colt as to my knowledge they are the only 2 that have the true Mil Specs.  Really whatI was getting at is the removable rear sight/carry handle on the M16A3/A4 or M4 has a 3/6 setting on the elevation knob where the A2 sight has a 3/8 setting. Zeroing the former you you set the rear sight on 3/6 to Zero and 3/6 to qualify, as I am sure you know the A2 sight you set it to 3/8 plus one to zero and 3/8 to qualify. It was amazing to me being an NCO safety on a zero range having troops you are suppose to be able to assist didnt know what to do. Three soldiers spent almost 60 rounds trying to qualify until he asked. I told them how to do it and was zeroed and off the range in 6 rounds.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 19, 2009)

Iraqvet2003 said:


> 08steeda, yes you are correct on the lower reciever being different. The M16A3/A4 upper really is no different than an AR 15 and the M4 upper again really isnt any different. Alot of people talk about certain AR makers be MIL Spec. However truth be known the only way to get true Mil Spec is to have class 3 FFL and order from either FNH or Colt as to my knowledge they are the only 2 that have the true Mil Specs.  Really whatI was getting at is the removable rear sight/carry handle on the M16A3/A4 or M4 has a 3/6 setting on the elevation knob where the A2 sight has a 3/8 setting. Zeroing the former you you set the rear sight on 3/6 to Zero and 3/6 to qualify, as I am sure you know the A2 sight you set it to 3/8 plus one to zero and 3/8 to qualify. It was amazing to me being an NCO safety on a zero range having troops you are suppose to be able to assist didnt know what to do. Three soldiers spent almost 60 rounds trying to qualify until he asked. I told them how to do it and was zeroed and off the range in 6 rounds.



Thanks! I appreciate it.

but I am pretty certain there are other MIL Spec manufacturers as well. LWRC, STAG, Rock River Arms, etc.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15753

Here is a great thread from a LEO forum too. Great read!

http://forums.officer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81462


----------



## Iraqvet2003 (Oct 19, 2009)

The ones you listed and others like CMMG and Noveske do some of the things that make an AR with some Mil Spec qualities. Like Mag Particle testing and so forth but as far as everything being Mil Spec to knowledge they are not out there, not to say that my knowledge isnt flawed.


----------

